# shows?



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

hey everyone x

i wanted to you all to me about any up coming shows? 

i have one on the 9 th of apiril! x x x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi, our local shows dont start till May this year. We have plenty of show jumping comps going on through the week on an evening, but showing, gymkhana and showjumping shows dont start till a sunday in may.

Cant wait!


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

good luck!  x tell us how you get on


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey, well we have started into winter shows, my girls have got there first winter showjumping and dressage show on the 15th April and then start on the local winter series of dressage and showjumping...not that, that means anything to anyone unless your in NZ.


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

hiya,
horseoftheyear, what show are you going to on the 9th of april, cuz your from the UK from chorley and im from the UK in Armitage and there close im going to the one in Doncaster how bout you?


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

am going to Leigh and district show in westhoughton x


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

kewl, im going to Tickhill indoor show on the 9th april :d should be fun. lol its 2hours away from me i gotta get up at 5:30


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

i have to get up a 5 30 and it's only 20 mins away from me lol x


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

woop! am in such a good mood! 

Sasha was amazing today at the show she got a first in every class that we entered and qualified for ponies uk, i will show you lot some pics soon ! x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Fantastic! Well done both of you! :wink:


----------

